# Louisiana-Two more female Golden Ret. X's need help



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

These two beautiful and sweet female Golden Ret. mixes were at the Shreveport, Louisiana, shelter and Rebecca Young got them out of there so they wouldn't be put to sleep and now needs a rescue for them.

Gulf South and J&L are full and cannot take them, so if you know a rescue that would be willing to take these beauties, please contact Rebecca Young.
I am pretty sure she would adopt them to the right person, too, or maybe even a foster would help!!
*
Rebecca Young 
Vice-President 
Animal Welfare, Inc. 
www.animalwelfareinc.org
[email protected]*


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I sent Rebecca a contact at RAGOM - they were going to take Trixie from Georgia a few months ago, but she was adopted locally. Never hurts to try! :crossfing


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

What about Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas ? Anybody knows anybody there ?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan Mom and Thalie*

Spartan Mom and Thalie

Thank you both so much and Thalie can you email the TX group, please.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I just e-mailed Rebecca to see if she had contacted them and ask if she wanted me to. I'll update when she lets me know.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Both are good looking girls. I hope they can stay safe and find homes or rescues soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thalie*

Thalie

Thanks and let me know what Rebecca says.

On the advice of Alicia Borges of Gulf South I contacted a Golden Ret. Rescue lady in Rhode Island yesterday and asked if she could help Rebecca find these two rescue-waiting to hear, too.

Alicia also suggested I try the GR Rescue in TN, which I'm going to email now

Rob:

Thanks! I really hope we can help Rebecca find a resscue for these two girls-she pulled them so they wouldn't be put to sleep, so I don't know if she if having to pay boarding or not.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Tennessee rescues are a good idea - I contacted MAGRR for the pup in Mississippi and they checked on her.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am fixing to e-mail 4 rescues in Texas : Gold Ribbon Rescue (Austin), GRRNT (Dallas-Forth Worth), Dallas-Forth Worth Metro GR Rescue, and GRRH (Houston).

This is the first time I do this. Does this sound OK ? Should I send to each rescue in a separate e-mail or can I e-mail all 4 at the same time ? I need some pointers, pretty please.
---------------------------------------------------------------------- 
"These two young Golden Retriever mix females were pulled from Caddo Animal shelter by Rebecca Young from Animal Welfare, Inc so that they would not be euthanized. One of them is estimated as being 2 years old and is heartworm positive; the second one is estimated as being 1 year old and her heartworm status is unknown at the moment. Both dogs are in Shreveport, Louisiana.

Rebecca is looking for a rescue to take them in. If you have room for them, please contact her at : [email protected]

If you do not have room, do you have any suggestion about who could be contacted ?

Thank you so very much for trying to help ensure a good future for those two Goldens. "
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Thalie - did anybody give you any feedback? If not, here's mine: your message sounds great. If you can attached pictures, that's also good. I generally e-mail a group of rescues at the same time. That way, they know who you have contacted and aren't forwarding your message to someone who has already received it. Thanks for working so hard for these girls!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thalie*

Thalie

You can just copy my post on page 1 that has their pics and add their other info on with Rebecca's email address and her title.

Thank you for emlg the ones in TX and ask them to cc you so you will know too!

Rebecca said the person that has them can keep them until they find rescue, but the sooner the better of course.

I haven't heard back from the Golden Ret. Rescue I emld. in Rhode Island.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan Mom*

Spartan Mom

do you think you can email RAGOM for Rebecca? Don't know if she's gotten around to it.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I ended up e-mailing yesterday afternoon before I saw the answers here. I did them separately, managed to put the pics in but did not think about the cc thing. I'll remember your recommendations for next time.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Rebecca has contacted RAGOM - she cc'd me on her message. However, that's all I know. I know when I contacted them about Trixie they had to wait for an opening - but they were very willing to help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thalie and Spartan Mom*

J&L Golden Ret. can't take them because they are full-God Bless them for taking Harper.
Still waiting to hear from the lady in Rhode Island and I also emld. a rescue in Seattle, don't know how we would get them all that way!

Received this email from Middle TN:

I understand they are full-here is what Valerie of Middle Tn said

*Karen,
We really are not taking heavy mixes right now as we are already busting with purebred golden out of shelters. We took in 4 this week. Here is a link to a national list. Maybe you can find a golden rescue closer to LA
http://www.grca-nrc.org/
Even if we had room, I don't know how we would get them to TN. Good luck, we know it is a race against time.*
For the dogs,
Valerie 
volunteer Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I sent a copy of this to a couple of dz GR rescues in the states around LA.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cham*

Cham

Thank you for sending out to other Golden Ret. Rescues.

Rebecca told me GRRR in Delta, Ohio, said they will take these girls-God Bless Them, but it's a 15 plus hour trip. Trying to find transport. 

Everyone, Please keep looking for a closer rescue and Rebecca is looking into PilotsNpaws and I just emld. Kim Massey, a transport coor., I know, to see if she could do this long transport to Delta, Ohio.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply-Thalie thanks for PM*

Thalie

Thanks so much for doing this mapquest I did same thing, but if Kim Massey can be the transport coor.
she will set up whole route and all the legs and it would be on a Saturday and Sunday-it's over 15 hours.
I really hope it doesn't come to volunteer road transport as so many transports never get filled or fall apart.

Rebecca said she has used PilotsNPaw before, So I am praying that when she contacts them they will help again.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan mom, thalie and cham*

SPARTAN MOM, THALIE AND CHAM:

Have any of you heard back from any of the rescues you emld.?
If you heard anything positive can you email Rebecca [email protected] and I [email protected]

Golden Ret. Rescue in Delta, Ohio, has offered to take these two Golden Ret. X's girls, but now we have to find transport. I know it is VERY hard finding people to drive in LA, KY, etc.
Rebecca said that she has used PilotsNPaws before, volunteer pilots, so I'm praying that they will help her again. 
The ideal would be if a closer rescue could take these sweeties.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I did not hear anything from the rescues I e-mailed and I don't think Rebecca did either. As of 01/18 (evening), she only told me about the rescue in Delta, OH. I'll see her briefly hopefully tomorrow or Friday and will ask her where things stand. If it comes to a road rescue, I can do the first leg to Arkansas.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thalie*

Thalie

That's great you're going to see Rebecca. I feel so bad.
The transport coor I know I emld. and she never answered me.
Rebecca said she has used PilotsNPaw before, the volunteer pilot forum, which would be a much faster trip.
Rebecca said she was going to post a msg. on PilotsNPaw in hopes that a pilot can fly these two from Louisiana to Ohio.

If it is a ground transport it is over 15 hours. Very hard to fill and then there's an overnight to fill. 

Let me know what she says when you meet her.

I was SO HOPING a closer rescue would be able to take these two girls.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey, don't feel bad. I live in the same parish as Rebecca and I would never have known about them if it had not been posted here. You're doing a great job of relaying the info about all those dogs in need.

I guess part of the problem with rescues not taking those two girls is that they are mixes and most rescues have their hands full with purebred. Anyway, the girls are in foster and out of the shelter so that's already a gooooood thing. 

As of now, I do not see a post in P&P from Rebecca. From what I understand reading their board, there are not many pilots in Louisiana enrolled in P&P. Perhaps a dual road-flight transport would be a possibility. If they could fly from Dallas, it would work out well. We'll see. I have no idea if the girls need special vet care before they can be transported. 

I sure will let you know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thalie*

Thalie

Yes, pleaase keep me posted.

*The other day I went on pilotsnpaws forum, http://www.pilotsnpaws.org/forum/viewforum.php?f=5&sid=7a433a0d70a83b3c68ba323b072bbc14 to look around and did the city, state, zip code search on there for pilots and I came up with all of these pilots from Shreveport, Louisiana, 71101 to Delta, Ohio, 43515.

http://www.pilotsnpaws.org/forum/phpbb_kml2.php?fromzip=7110143515&mode=email*


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> SPARTAN MOM, THALIE AND CHAM:
> 
> Have any of you heard back from any of the rescues you emld.?
> If you heard anything positive can you email Rebecca [email protected] and I [email protected]
> ...


 
I have heard NOTHING from any of the 2 dz rescues I cc'ed. I had hoped they contacted Rebecca directly.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I gave Rebecca the contact information for RAGOM and she contacted them directly and cc'd me - so, any response should have gone to Rebecca. And, unfortunately, RAGOM is even further away than GRRR in Ohio.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks!*

*Thanks Cham and Spartan Mom and Thalie.*

I am just praying that a volunteer pilot from PilotsNPaws will be able to help Rebecca and fly these two sweethearts to GRRR in Delta, Ohio.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thalie*

THALIE

ANYMORE news from Rebecca? Did she find or start transport for these two Golden Girls to go to GRRR in Delta, Ohio?


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

We ended up not meeting (work got in the way) but she e-mailed me today (01/22/10 at 4:30 pm) and there is still no transport. She said they are trying to do Pilot & Paws. That's all I know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thalie*

Thalie


Another member from here had a great idea and just emld. Rebecca links to two paid transporters. This means they charge $125-$175 per dog but take them all the way. Rebecca is checking into their requirements, if they have to be spayed or have to be HW negative.

We shall see. Both of these transporters have wonderful reputations and love animals!!


----------

